
Gemini PDA Android and Linux mobile device with touch-typable keyboard - gkya
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone#/
======
dsq
Please take my money. If they do this right, they will have addressed a niche
that is definitely underserved. Painstakingly typed on my Note 4.

